# XMLDecoder - target should not be null



## guni (2. Dez 2009)

hallo, 

habe folgende Zeilen Code:

```
XMLDecoder decoder = new XMLDecoder(new ByteArrayInputStream(transformedXmlFragment.toByteArray()));
Person p = (Person)decoder.readObject();
decoder.close();
```
bekomme beim Erstellen meines Person-Objektes immer folgenden Fehler:
java.lang.NullPointerException: target should not be null
Continuing ...
kann mir nicht erklären wie es dazu kommt.
Wisst ihr, was der Fehler bedeuten könnte?!
Welches target ist hier null?!

mfg, guni


----------



## Noctarius (2. Dez 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du ein Demo-XML beilegen, bei welchem der Fehler auftritt und auch die Klasse Person wäre nicht schlecht. So lässt sich nahezu keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## guni (2. Dez 2009)

Ok.
Mir ist gerade eingefallen, was ich übersehen habe.
Eines der zu erzeugenden Objekte habe ich mit einem Refactor in ein anderes Package verschoben.
Allerdings habe ich dabei vergessen, im XML die packagenamen anzugleichen - tja: das kann die Refactor-Methode von Eclipse natürlich nicht wissen ;-)


----------



## Noctarius (2. Dez 2009)

Hehe ok 

PS: Hab's mal als erledigt markiert


----------

